# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  "Race and IQ" science project causes uproar at Sacramento high school

## Calypso Jones

Via Sac Bee:
Students, parents and staff at C.K. McClatchy High School are upset over a science fair project by a student in its elite magnet program that questioned whether certain races of people lack the intelligence to handle the programs academically challenging coursework.

Some of those outraged by the racially charged project say it points to a larger problem: the lack of ethnic diversity in the schools elite HISP program.

The project that started the controversy was titled Race and IQ. It raised the hypothesis: If the average IQs of blacks, Southeast Asians, and Hispanics are lower than the average IQs of non-Hispanic whites and Northeast Asians, then the racial disproportionality in (HISP) is justified.

The project was put on display with others on Monday afternoon to be judged by a team of community members as part of the fourth annual Mini Science Fair. It was removed Wednesday morning after students, parents and staff complained. The science fair was open to students and parents.

The controversial project also included a bibliography and quotes from five books, one a text from 1904 called The Essential Kafir that argued South African blacks were intellectually inferior to whites. The term kaffir has since evolved into a racial slur in South Africa, where it is sometimes referred to as the k-word.

I think that a lot of people, especially of color, are really hurt and upset by this, said Chrysanthe Vidal, a senior in the HISP program.

She said the student who prepared the report has a history of making racist remarks in class. He is described by peers as a boy of Asian descent and a participant in the accelerated Humanities and International Studies program, or HISP. The Sacramento Bee did not speak to the student and is not identifying the minor.

The HISP program is designed to promote cultural awareness and sensitivity. Often, it includes alternative viewpoints on history. For example, one HISP student said that while learning about Christopher Columbus, students also learned about the Indian genocide and the perspective of Native Americans on white settlers.

----------

Daily Bread (02-11-2018),Jen (03-05-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),RMNIXON (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

many, many studies over the ages have all reached the same conclusion..

----------

Authentic (03-09-2021),Daily Bread (02-11-2018),Hillofbeans (02-11-2018),Jen (03-05-2018),Mainecoons (02-11-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),RMNIXON (02-11-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

There are a lot of people smarter and have higher IQ's than me. I'm glad for them. I don't think it's racist, instead if the parents feel like their children are dumb, stupid, or racists, perhaps the parents should try and do better by their children. Gang banging in the hood and rioting don't increase IQ's, and saying crap like, "he just wanted some new shoes" after a thief gets shot says a lot about the parent, and all dumb and low IQ. Better to just admit it.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-11-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## ruthless terrier

right .. the indian genocide .. also known as survival of the fittest. they need to teach what the indians did to each other. like skinning enemies alive and wonderful things like that. in other words the native indians were not always nice people.

----------

Authentic (03-09-2021),East of the Beast (02-11-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018),sargentodiaz (03-06-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> right .. the indian genocide .. also known as survival of the fittest. they need to teach what the indians did to each other. like skinning enemies alive and wonderful things like that. in other words the native indians were not always nice people.



and as rita pointed out earlier,,before the conquistadors brought horses to this continent, those here before were just walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots...

----------

Daily Bread (02-11-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),sargentodiaz (03-06-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It's cultural in my opinion now. WHen your culture considers knowledge to be a white trait then your culture is going to dumb themselves down.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),Louise (02-11-2018),Quark (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

whenever a culture meets another culture with better technology, the lesser culture is* always either absorbed or eliminated...*

----------

Authentic (03-09-2021),Quark (02-11-2018),Thing 1 (03-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Every time this comes up I go back to a truism from my childhood . Africans and Zebras , and the complete non use of this beast of burden for transportation or farm use . Why is that ? Transportation by horse was in use for centuries but never harnessed in Africa . 
Did they anticipate winning the Olympics and marathons and used the nonuse of basic transportation for training in track and field . Cause they're damned good at it .

 :Thinking:  Before you think it - I'm a lover of all nationalities .

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),sargentodiaz (03-06-2018)

----------


## n0spam4me

> and as rita pointed out earlier,,before the conquistadors brought horses to this continent, those here before were just walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots...


About that "walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots"  REALLY GUYS, do you believe that prior to 1492
the inhabitants of the AMERICAS were just  stone-age people with virtually no culture?  what?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> About that "walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots"  REALLY GUYS, do you believe that prior to 1492
> the inhabitants of the AMERICAS were just  stone-age people with virtually no culture?  what?


That's not what was said. You are putting words into people's mouths.

----------

Daily Bread (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> About that "walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots"  REALLY GUYS, do you believe that prior to 1492
> the inhabitants of the AMERICAS were just  stone-age people with virtually no culture?  what?


im speaking of n.America..and what i said is true...the aztecs/incas were not in what we now call n.America....and THEY had no transportation prior to the spanish bringing the horse.

are you under the impression horses were native to this continent?

they are not.

----------

Jen (03-05-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That's not what was said. You are putting words into people's mouths.


its a typical response from those easily offended...dont address what was actually said, just go with what you wish was posted...shrug...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),Daily Bread (02-11-2018),frankmusic (02-11-2018),Jen (03-05-2018),Kris P Bacon (02-11-2018)

----------


## Crusader

> right .. the indian genocide .. also known as survival of the fittest. they need to teach what the indians did to each other. like skinning enemies alive and wonderful things like that. in other words the native indians were not always nice people.


I had a little fun with this yesterday. A guy I know was talking about his ‘native American’ ancestry, he’s a ginger whiter then I am. I told him oh cool, your part Asian. He didn’t like that, so I pointed out that there are no native Americans. The American Indian migrated here from Asia, so that would mean you have Asian ancestry. There’s nothing wrong with that Asians are an impressive group, look what they’ve accomplished in history. Certainly much more then the American Indian, he went away mad. But I’m guessing I won’t have to hear about his ‘native american’ ancestry anymore.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I had a little fun with this yesterday. A guy I know was talking about his ‘native American’ ancestry, he’s a ginger whiter then I am. I told him oh cool, your part Asian. He didn’t like that, so I pointed out that there are no native Americans. The American Indian migrated here from Asia, so that would mean you have Asian ancestry. There’s nothing wrong with that Asians are an impressive group, look what they’ve accomplished in history. Certainly much more then the American Indian, he went away mad. But I’m guessing I won’t have to hear about his ‘native american’ ancestry anymore.


yes, science always befuddles the race pimps...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018)

----------


## Quark

> whenever a culture meets another culture with better technology, the lesser culture is* always either absorbed or eliminated...*


Right on! Proven time and time again.

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Right on! Proven time and time again.


thats the warning hawkins gives on the possibility of aliens coming here...its doubtful they will be friendly...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> whenever a culture meets another culture with better technology, the lesser culture is* always either absorbed or eliminated...*


that is the natural order of things.

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> thats the warning hawkins gives on the possibility of aliens coming here...its doubtful they will be friendly...


and yet our scientists keep giving unknown aliens special invitations.

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

As for Western Hemisphere aboriginees, they hunted and fished all.day while the women changed diapers, cleaned fish and the teepee, dug worms and cooked meals. The men came home after walking in the woods, ate and then sat around the campfire telling lies to each other while smoking peyote. And white men thought they could improve on that!!!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018),sargentodiaz (03-06-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

North America truly is a land of plenty. That made it to where there was little need improve once the basics of food and shelter were established and able to me maintained in a stable manner.

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## freethinker

A new study confirms rising global IQs. A study published in the March-April 2015 issue of the journal, Intelligence, examined IQ data going back 64 years for more than 200,000 individuals living in

48 countries. Overall, they found that global IQ scores have risen by an average of 20 points. The biggest gains were in India and China where major improvements have been made in education

and healthcare. This study confirms the previous work of James Flynn who showed that IQs have risen 3-4 points per decade where data was available. Flynn concluded that the results were due to

higher living standards.

One has to take into account how environmental factors affect intelligence in addition to genetic factors. The environment affects the epigenome, which affects proteins and

chemical compounds that affect genes, often by switching them on or off. Changes to the epigenome can be passed on for several generations. I don't think that anyone knows how much epigenome

changes can affect intelligence so this is an open question. Diet, stress, alcohol intake, and toxins are some of the known factors that affect the epigenome.

I think that it is reasonable to assume that the more the brain is exercised, such as learning languages or solving math problems or engaging in abstract thought,  the more intelligent one will become.

Also, it is debatable if the concept of race applies to human beings because of the great amount of genetic similarity among all populations which is very unusual for a species. The concept of clines may

be more appropriate.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Every time this comes up I go back to a truism from my childhood . Africans and Zebras , and the complete non use of this beast of burden for transportation or farm use . Why is that ? Transportation by horse was in use for centuries but never harnessed in Africa . 
> Did they anticipate winning the Olympics and marathons and used the nonuse of basic transportation for training in track and field . Cause they're damned good at it .
> 
>  Before you think it - I'm a lover of all nationalities .


Im not sure Zebras can be domesticated.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018)

----------


## RMNIXON

> many, many studies over the ages have all reached the same conclusion..



This is about averages, that is to say there are smart black and hispanic people, but just how many? The real problem is when your so driven to identify by race that you can't deal with people as they are. For example I know there are stupid white folks, I have met more than a few. But if I talk about my experience stupid blacks and hispanics I am Waycist! 

Also note that this Asian student identifies stupid Asians. Living in Southern California for a long time it was once noted that the Asian influx were smarter and more educated people. But I have noticed a dramatic turn around in recent decades with lower class Asians who do not assimilate and are not very bright. And they are joining up with Democrats of course, even supporting affirmative action policies that lower the number of smart Asians getting into universities through soft AA quotas. The very kind of PC nonsense this student is protesting with facts!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018),Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I’m not sure Zebras can be domesticated.


I believe that I heard that it has been tried. hey can be somewhat tamed but they won't let anyone even try to ride them no longer how long they tried to break them.

----------


## Rutabaga

more posts vanished here...

----------



----------


## teeceetx

The notion of Asians being of far superior intelligence may be a misnomer.  We have seen mainly the best and brightest immigrate from China and other Asian nations, which may have skewed the results.  Additionally, even the average Asian likely receives a far more rigorous education than the day care centers we call schools here.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> more posts vanished here...


It's  the Post Bandit!!

----------

Rutabaga (02-11-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It's  the Post Bandit!!


i hope so,,i thought you were losing my mind.... :Smiley20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-11-2018)

----------


## Thing 1

> im speaking of n.America..and what i said is true...the aztecs/incas were not in what we now call n.America....and THEY had no transportation prior to the spanish bringing the horse.
> 
> are you under the impression horses were native to this continent?
> 
> they are not.


The Inca had their feet and had developed a sophisticated messenger system.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> About that "walking around, hunting and digging for grubs and roots"  REALLY GUYS, do you believe that prior to 1492
> the inhabitants of the AMERICAS were just  stone-age people with virtually no culture?  what?


This is exactly what they were!!!!! With the exception of the Iroquois Federation and the Cherokee Nation, most were hunter gatherers with little or no knowledge beyond the Stone Age. Even advanced civilizations like the Aztec, Maya, and Inca had not learned to smelt ores to advance into the Iron Age.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> im speaking of n.America..and what i said is true...the aztecs/incas were not in what we now call n.America....and THEY had no transportation prior to the spanish bringing the horse.
> 
> are you under the impression horses were native to this continent?
> 
> they are not.


A list of animals that *were not* native to the Americas when the Europeans arrived:

Horses'
Mules
Donkeys
Cattle
Pigs
Sheep
Goats
Chickens

And a huge number of fruits and vegetables

----------


## sargentodiaz

> As for Western Hemisphere aboriginees, they hunted and fished all.day while the women changed diapers, cleaned fish and the teepee, dug worms and cooked meals. The men came home after walking in the woods, ate and then sat around the campfire telling lies to each other while smoking peyote. And white men thought they could improve on that!!!!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jen

Kind of a nature vs nurture thing.

There are some very smart dark-skinned people and some abjectly stupid pale-skinned people.  An experiment proving one is basically smarter than the other is bound to raise someone's hackles.  Still, it's interesting.

----------


## Coolwalker

This is absolute BS. Tests are designed by Caucasians and always have been. They don't take into account the background(s) of anyone, but naturally it leans toward Caucasians. Gifted Education figures absolutely disprove any disparity between races. Also poverty hurts young students...parents working two jobs, dinner lacking in decent nutrients, lack of sleep etc. Oh I know a lot of you will call me crazy but race has nothing to do with intelligence.

----------

usfan (03-10-2021)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Im not sure Zebras can be domesticated.


Can zebras be domesticated? @ https://loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/zebra.html

With enough time, patience, and stick-to-it attitude, any animal can be tamed and domesticated.

----------


## sargentodiaz

IMHO IQ is simply a measurement of gathered knowledge. One who studied and learns from an early age with parental support will score higher than someone who has not. Asians often score higher because parents encourage learning. In a single parent household, the child does not receive the same help or encouragement - unless something very rare like the story of Ben Carson. He shows exactly what IQ ratings are all about.

----------

Authentic (03-09-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> right .. the indian genocide .. also known as survival of the fittest. they need to teach what the indians did to each other. like skinning enemies alive and wonderful things like that. in other words the native indians were not always nice people.


And the liberals act as if that is not taught. Even if there is some course of American history where by 8th grade no mention of a correlation is made between Europeans and the relative demise of the American Indian, I am sure that the average student can put two and two together. 

The problem with the new curriculum is not pointing out the correlation, but the insistence that Americans, especially white Americans, should feel guilty about it.

As our British friends would say, bollox!

----------


## SharetheHedge

Let's meditate about the IQ level of the progressive educators who think the answer is to stop grading grading papers so everyone comes out equal?

----------

nonsqtr (03-10-2021),Oceander (03-10-2021)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Can zebras be domesticated? @ https://loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/zebra.html
> 
> With enough time, patience, and stick-to-it attitude, any animal can be tamed and domesticated.



Zebras have been getting away with all kinds of s*** for far too long  :Angry20:

----------

East of the Beast (03-10-2021),Northern Rivers (03-10-2021)

----------


## US Conservative

> Let's meditate about the IQ level of the progressive educators who think the answer is to stop grading grading papers so everyone comes out equal?


I read recently that the functional illiteracy rate in public schools is now something like 70%.

In CA, half of adults are functionally illiterate, meaning they can't read at a middle school level.

Not hard to see where its going.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Can zebras be domesticated? @ https://loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/zebra.html
> 
> With enough time, patience, and stick-to-it attitude, any animal can be tamed and domesticated.


To answer the now cosmic question @sargentodiaz

Here's Why Zebras Have Never Been Domesticated

----------


## nonsqtr

> This is absolute BS. Tests are designed by Caucasians and always have been. They don't take into account the background(s) of anyone, but naturally it leans toward Caucasians. Gifted Education figures absolutely disprove any disparity between races. Also poverty hurts young students...parents working two jobs, dinner lacking in decent nutrients, lack of sleep etc. Oh I know a lot of you will call me crazy but race has nothing to do with intelligence.


Poverty?

Nah - LACK OF INTEREST by the ghetto dwelling parents.

I've seen it first hand, up close and personal.

I have a friend who teaches in LAUSD in South Central. You know how many parents showed up for the parent-teacher conferences? SIX. Out of more than a THOUSAND students.

----------

